# Question - Ted Wong



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2011)

I was doing some more research on JKD and I came across a name I have known about for awhile and I basically know who he was but I am wondering what the people here on the boards opinion is as it applies to JKD. From everything I have read I feel a great respect for this man but I was wondering about something. 

Also during this bit of reseach I discovered one of his students is about 2 hours south of me that I was unaware of and I just saw the post about his passing that was posted here on MT, my condolences to his family and students

Ted Wong

I know he was there at the beginning with Bruce Lee here in the US and I know he was trained in Jun Fan Gung Fu but what do you feel his importance is to JKD and would you call what he taught Jeet Kune Do or would you call it Jun Fan Gung Fu or are they one in the same.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2011)

I did a bit more research and answered my own question.. for the most part.



> Ted Wong holds 2nd rank in Jeet Kune Do certified directly by Bruce Lee and was later promoted to Instructor under Dan Inosanto; feeling that Bruce would have wanted to promote him


 
From here


But I am still wondering if Jeet Kune Do and Jun Fan Gung Fu are considered the same thing?


----------



## simplicity (Apr 4, 2011)

{But I am still wondering if Jeet Kune Do and Jun Fan Gung Fu are considered the same thing?}

Jeet Kune Do is principles that have been around long before BL even discovered them... Jun Fun Gung Fu was BL's way of being... BL's Jeet Kune Do and/or Jun Fu Gung Fu died with him... Something to think about...


----------



## Indie12 (Apr 6, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I did a bit more research and answered my own question.. for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, Jeet Kune Do and Jun Fan Gung Fu are two different systems. Although recently the Bruce Lee Foundation and his widow and daughter sought to unite both names into Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do as a way to seperate Lee's true art from JKD systems that have no bearing on the original art or idea!

Jun Fan Gung Fu is what Lee started teaching in the 1960's taking systems from Gung Fu and combining them. He also added Boxing and a couple other non-chinese systems but JFGF is mainly Gung Fu.

Jeet Kune Do created in 1963 (I believe that's correct?) was a method combining several ideas, systems, philosophies, and concepts into a single name. While it uses Jun Fan Gung Fu as a base and many JKD practitioners are taught Jun Fan Gung Fu prior to learning JKD, JKD differs from JFGF on many levels.


----------



## Indie12 (Apr 6, 2011)

True, JKD principles have a long lineage dating back thousands of years. Although I will add JKD was BL's personal Art, along with JFGF, which he started upon arriving in America in the 1958 era. It was the starting point for JKD.





simplicity said:


> {Something to think about...


 
Nicely said!!


----------



## simplicity (Apr 8, 2011)

Indie12 said:


> No, Jeet Kune Do and Jun Fan Gung Fu are two different systems. Although recently the Bruce Lee Foundation and his widow and daughter sought to unite both names into Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do as a way to seperate Lee's true art from JKD systems that have no bearing on the original art or idea!
> 
> Jun Fan Gung Fu is what Lee started teaching in the 1960's taking systems from Gung Fu and combining them. He also added Boxing and a couple other non-chinese systems but JFGF is mainly Gung Fu.
> 
> Jeet Kune Do created in 1963 (I believe that's correct?) was a method combining several ideas, systems, philosophies, and concepts into a single name. While it uses Jun Fan Gung Fu as a base and many JKD practitioners are taught Jun Fan Gung Fu prior to learning JKD, JKD differs from JFGF on many levels.


 
I guess you haven't train with alot of BLS, maybe you have? Jeet Kune Do was created in 1967 as far as the term and it was started the minute BL stood on the shores of America... Jesse Glover is well informed on BL type of marial arts and said to me many times that alot of the stuff in his books, he was doing even as early as Seattle... As I always say, "something to think about"...


----------



## Indie12 (Apr 8, 2011)

simplicity said:


> I guess you haven't train with alot of BLS, maybe you have? Jeet Kune Do was created in 1967 as far as the term and it was started the minute BL stood on the shores of America... Jesse Glover is well informed on BL type of marial arts and said to me many times that alot of the stuff in his books, he was doing even as early as Seattle... As I always say, "something to think about"...


 
I've trained in both Jun Fan and JKD in Seattle. As for the exact date, I wasn't quite sure at the time I wrote the response (been a bad day) and had to relook at the date, which is why I put a question mark next to it.

Bruce Lee arrived in America in 1958. JKD wasn't coined until the 1960's. Jun Fan Gung Fu was coined in the late 50's early 60's as a result of BL researching Gung Fu methods both Northern and Southern. 

In regards to the books, many of the materials in the books now published (including Tao) were not meant to be published or BL was going to publish them but decided against it. Many of the materials in BL (now published works) were started either around or in Seattle, since Seattle was where he begun!


----------

